# Ease and cost of getting a safety deposit box ?



## bullworth (26 Nov 2010)

I d like to keep some cash on hand over the Christmas to pay bills in case god forbid something happens to the Irish Banks but I dont want to keep it at home. Does anyone know about getting a safety deposit box with one of the banks and how much it would cost ? Are they still available or is this something only Tony Soprano and Swiss Banks in the movies seem to have. Also do the non Irish banks have them ?


----------



## Perplexed (27 Nov 2010)

BoI stopped taking* new* items for safe keeping a few years back. Anybody who already had items in the safe was allowed to keep them there.
Not sure about the other banks.


----------



## mercman (27 Nov 2010)

BoI in College Green in Dublin are the only providers of safe deposit boxes in the country and do not allow for new customers.


----------

